# مطلوب للايجار بشكل عاجل بمصر الجديده



## محمدعراقي (23 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 123111
تعلن طيبه المصريه نظرا للاحتياج الشديد لشقق بمصر الجديده 
تطلب شقق ايجار قانون جديد .... بمساحات مختلفه
بشكل عاجل
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

